# Fake Popup Warnings Fool Internet Users Even After Repeated Mistakes



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

ScienceDaily (Sep. 23, 2008) - A new study by researchers at North Carolina State University shows that most Internet users are unable to distinguish genuine popup warnings messages from false ones - even after repeated mistakes. The fake ones were designed to trick users into downloading harmful software.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/09/080922122413.htm


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

We are only human after all 
Were they using any protection i wonder?
WOT etc


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Those things can look pretty convincing. It is only due to the fact that they didn't resemble popups from my known apps that I catch them sometimes. And I always open Task Manager to see where the popup originated. It is usually under the Applications tab and right-clicking will direct you to the process. Anything running from the temp folder is usually a tip-off (though not always. I have some programs that run as stubs and place the main executable in the temp folder for execution.).


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I figure if it is an update that I need, Microsoft will send it out or I will find it on the Microsoft update site, or on the home website for which ever legitimate program I have actually installed. I always click the red x on these.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I almost always view a popup with suspicion, I know any that I would normally see.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Its pop unders that bug me more 
they hide lol


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Firefox is your friend.


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

Its the kids that need to be trained on these issues.... 

My oldest gave me migranes for almost a week when he clicked on one of those red "Warning Antivirus 2009 has detected blah blah, your PC may be infected" pop ups .....

It took me 4 days of HDD scaning and cleaning and only with the very well informed help from the security forum (thank you Cybertech :up was I able to chase down and kill all of the malware and trojans that one "click" of a mouse button invited into my PC.....

Now my kids know what they should be looking for and if they are not sure they need to ask.....


----------

